# Stable/Good Sense & AOSP ROM



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am going to be putting a new ROM on the girlfriend's phone and just wondering what some of best new AOSP and Sense ROMS are for the INC2...I would prefer something that is updated frequently, nothing old. Any suggestions for a good Sense and AOSP ROM are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

CM7.2 is your best bet for aosp.

Sent from my Incredible 2: CM9


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

anyone else?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

For sense I would suggest sabotage sense. I have tried others but I always come back because it's flawless.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## frosty1216 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would say when the Codename Android 1.6.0 ICS ROM releases here shortly to go that route.


----------

